# Check out Goober!



## KaotikJezta (Sep 10, 2011)

This has got to be one of the cutest frogs I've ever seen.

Diablomako's deviantART Gallery


----------



## CrystalMoon (Sep 10, 2011)

That is one gorgeous Frog, thanx for showing us
M


----------



## KaotikJezta (Sep 10, 2011)

I know, and the name suits him so well.


----------



## Fantazmic (Sep 10, 2011)

My son says he looks like hypnotoad lol


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 10, 2011)

ha ha you're son is right!


----------



## dihsmaj (Sep 10, 2011)

I love Horned Frogs, wish they were legal!


----------



## KaotikJezta (Sep 11, 2011)

Krimpet and Goober, lol

Diablomako's deviantART Gallery


----------

